# Best Sanguinary guard loadout?



## turel2

What is the best load out for the five man sanguinary guard? :dunno:

I am building the unit and I am confused as what to do.


----------



## turel2

anyone????


----------



## Ashkore08

Best for what? Anti-infantry? or Anti-mech? And instead of waiting only a few hours for an answer, search the forums for a thread similar to yours. People have asked this question quite a few times.


----------



## puzzleaus

i find they are great with thier standard loadout... but add death masks and chapter banner.
Also run dante with them then they become a troop choice so u can field more...
standard they are anti infantry but i suppose u can load them with infernus pistols as well making them allrounded


----------

